# My band! (rock/alternative)



## MusicMan_44 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey

If anyones got sometime and they wanna check out my bands site, or my personal music site they can...

www.assbandmusic.com

www.purevolume.com/mattlearning


----------



## sell_out (Feb 11, 2006)

Really enjoyed listening to your tunes, nothing bad to say about it. Congrats on the Battle of the Bands, aswell.


----------

